# Network Security Key Mismatch? WEP Key



## Falconmauro (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello, I recently started having some issues with my Belkin SE567 wireless modem(?). It would randomly stop giving internet for a few seconds, so I decided to give it a restart but it kept doing it. In my stupidity, I decided to give it a hard restart to bring it back to the default settings and stuff just got worse.
None of the computers at home was able to connect to the internet, that was an easy fix, since the router renamed itself to Gigaset instead of the name we previously had on it. 
So I decided to put all the settings back to the way we had it, including the name, and the WEP key, but for some reason whenever I connect any of the computers to the router, it shows this message:"Possible Network Security Key Mismatch" even though it's the right Passphrase or any of the BitKeys. The only way I can connect to the internet is by disabling all security on the modem or by using the cable directly. I've turned off the modem for about half an hour to see if that did anything but it didn't do any difference, and I'm currently not using any security.

Any help or advice as to why the Modem will not recognize the WEP key I used would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

PS: I might try WPA but my Nintendo DS doesn't recognize that method of security, but if I can figure out the WEP key mismatch thing I might use it later on.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Falconmauro,

You may always change the network security from your router, then apply/use the new network security key on all the computers.


----------



## Falconmauro (Oct 19, 2008)

2xg said:


> Hello Falconmauro,
> 
> You may always change the network security from your router, then apply/use the new network security key on all the computers.


The thing is, it keeps telling me Network Security Key Mismatch, even though its the right Key


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

delete the connection in your computer and create a new one


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls remove the current wireless profiles then re-add it again. Make sure that you type in the correct network encryption.
Removing an existing wireless "profile"


----------



## Falconmauro (Oct 19, 2008)

Tried that, even changed the name of the router, still facing the same problem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Verify that all the network cables are plugged in correctly to the correct Ports.
From your Modem, the network cable need to be plugged in to the router's WAN or Internet Port. Your computer can be wired to the LAN Port of your router.

Pls. Power Cycle all your devices and try it again.

If it's still No Go, pls. apply WPA for now and see if your wireless computers will connect with the new security key. If it works, change it to WEP, test your connection again.


----------



## Falconmauro (Oct 19, 2008)

I did a power cycle, and used WPA. The computers will connect through WPA, but still give me the same mismatch key error when using WEP. I'm going to stick with WPA untill I can figure out why WEP wont work still.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update. When you have spare time, update your router's firmware to the latest. Followed by reset to the factory default, do not attempt to restore the current configuration, start fresh.

Can't promise that it would work, but there's a possibility.

Note: I am aware that you've already done a hard reset, this will the second time after the firmware update-


----------

